# موقع هواة cnc فيه عدة افكار



## ksaid (28 نوفمبر 2009)

**** عيدكم مبارك****:10:
لمن يريد صناعة cnc هذا الموقع يوفر لك حلول عديدة وصور مفصلة لكل ماكنة .
افتح الموقع واذهب الى يسارك وتفرج هناك 41 نوع .شهية طيبة
http://www.hobbycnc.hu/English.htm?Cache-Control=no-cache


----------



## أحمد رأفت (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ksaid (10 ديسمبر 2009)

وهذا موقع مفيد اخر 
http://www.majosoft.com/engraving/html/visitor_experience_2.html


----------



## عبد11 (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## hotline (28 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

شكراً لك


----------

